# Gallinari aims for more production this season



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Remember Danilo Gallinari in Game 7 against the Lakers?
> 
> Neither do we.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_21684696/nuggets-forward-danilo-gallinari-aims-more-production-this


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @johnhollinger
> Potentially meaningful preseason omen: 30 of Danilo Gallinari's 57 fgas have been 3-pointers.


...


----------

